# What CD/DVD Drive for new Hp Sleek 14" LT?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

you mean like this?

http://shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-o...56AA#ABB&ci_sku=A2U56AA#ABB&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Dawg, I ordered the Hp External DVD Drive you found.
Nice package, no extra Hub or power source required.


----------

